# Possible new passenger rail routes in Utah mooted



## jis (Oct 25, 2022)

The Governor of Utah has been talking about possible new passenger rail routes in Utah. That is quite a change from the Utah DOT which claims that it is not in the business of doing rail service of any sort. The SLC stuff is a city project mostly apparently.









Utah exploring new passenger line; could it choose high-speed rail? - Railway Track and Structures


Utah is exploring the idea of a new passenger line. Could it choose high-speed rail? Cost for just a study could be hundreds of millions of dollars.




www.rtands.com


----------



## Anderson (Oct 26, 2022)

The article was rather...amorphous about what lines were potentially being considered.


----------



## danasgoodstuff (Oct 26, 2022)

There's been talk of SLC to Boise, and possibly on to PDX from there. Another possibility would be south from SLC to Vegas. Not sure what else would make sense, maybe Ogden to Cheyenne? They have a rather extensive local rail system now in the Ogden/SLC/Provo area, but there isn't much population elsewhere in the State, is there?


----------



## Willbridge (Oct 28, 2022)

One thing that will generate consulting work is that the LA&SL line _(Desert Wind) _bypasses rapidly growing St. George and the I-15 corridor by 65 to 90 miles.

In the meantime, there's the bus.


----------

